# Δεν βγάζω άκρη μ' αυτά τα νούμερα (των ρούχων)...



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2009)

Η ηρωίδα διηγείται *σήμερα* αναμνήσεις της από τη δεκαετία του '80, στις ΗΠΑ:Of course, I was not a professional model, but I was often used as one. I was a *classic size 8 which today is considered a 6* and I could fit into sample sizes of our jeans.​Οι κρίσιμες ερωτήσεις:

1) Μετατρέπω τα μεγέθη σε ελληνικά --που θα έλεγα πώς είναι το σωστό --αλλά ποια στην ευχή είναι τότε τα αντίστοιχα ελληνικά νούμερα;
ή​2) Αρκούμαι σε όσες γνώσεις ραπτικής συγκέντρωσα το τελευταίο ημίωρο, χωρίς να βρω απάντηση στο (1) ανωτέρω, και τη στρίβω αλ' αμερικέν με διατύπωση του στυλ «αμερικάνικο 8» και «αμερικάνικο 6»;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2009)

Δική μου γνώμη, αφού έχω παλέψει αρκετά με τα ευρωπαϊκά και τα αμερικάνικα μεγέθη σε διαδικτυακές αγορές: μη μετατρέψεις τίποτα, είναι ένα κομφούζιο. Θα γράψεις τα αμερικάνικα νούμερα κι όποιος καταλάβει, κατάλαβε. Από τα συμφραζόμενα βγαίνει το νόημα αν εννοεί μικρό ή μεγάλο νούμερο.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2009)

The New Zero


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 23, 2009)

Για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ, ντόκτορ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2009)

Μπα, κόμη μου... Και εκεί γίνεται του Γαλλορωσοκινέζου· ξέρεις, του Ντ' Εβγκένι Ανγκ-Ρι.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπα, κόμη μου... Και εκεί γίνεται του Γαλλορωσοκινέζου· ξέρεις, του Ντ' Εβγκένι Ανγκ-Ρι.


Ακριβώς αυτό είπα. Για να καταλάβεις τι ενννοώ, εγώ δεν ξέρω τι μέγεθος φοράω στα ελληνικά/ευρωπαϊκά νούμερα, γιατί ο καθένας τα ονομάζει όπως θέλει. Πάω στο μαγαζί και ψάχνω να δω τι μου κάνει. Τώρα τελευταία διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχουν μαγαζιά στην Αθήνα όπου δεν μου χωράει ούτε το Large και πρέπει να πάρω Extra-Large, ενώ αγόρασα αμερικάνικο προϊόν, κατευθείαν από την Αμερική και το Medium μού ήταν τεράστιο, έπρεπε να είχα πάρει Small. Στην Αμερική αγόρασα ένα φόρεμα σε μέγεθος 12 κι όταν γύρισα στην Ελλάδα αναγκάστηκα να πάω να το στενέψω επειδή ήταν πολύ φαρδύ, στη συνέχεια αγόρασα άλλο ένα 12 μέσω Ίντερνετ και μου ήταν μια χαρά.

Η δική μου γνώμη είναι να γράψεις ήμουν μέγεθος 8 και μέγεθος 6, ούτε καν αμερικάνικο, δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο. Το μόνο που ξέρουν καλά αυτοί που διαβάζουν ξένα έντυπα και ξένη λογοτεχνία είναι ότι τα ανορεξικά μοντέλα κινούνται μεταξύ 0 και 2, τίποτε άλλο δεν έχει νόημα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2016)

...
Why Are Women's Clothing Sizes So Weird?

Turns out the answer is pretty complicated.


----------

